# What's your ADV?



## Cruzz_33 (19/1/16)

As the title states, watt is your ADV? 

I'm curious to find out as I need to find one or two that can keep filling up my crown tank day to day.


----------



## Silver (19/1/16)

I have several favourites that are loaded in several devices at most times

VM Choc Mint with extra VM coffee concentrate
WB Blackbird (tobacco)
VM Strawberry with extra VM Menthol concentrate

These three have served me very well over the past year to 2 years - 

Always trying new ones but those three seem to be my safe bets to fall back on

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern (19/1/16)

Mine is Vapour Mountain Deans
Five Points - The Milk
Five Points - Loops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/1/16)

I typically never refill a tank with the same juice, I'm constantly rotating juices between refills and always have 3 or 4 devices going with a variety of flavours. However, there is one locally made juice that really stands out for me; Mr Hardwick's - Debbie Does Donuts, this is the one exception, I will have this one running for as long as I have it in my stash. It's also a flavour that doesn't fade, it is the same right from the first morning vape until the last toot before bedtime.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/16)

Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Tropical Ice
> View attachment 43562


Where did you buy these?


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/16)

MikeVape said:


> Where did you buy these?



http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (19/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/


Thank you rob

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (19/1/16)

Wow @Rob Fisher if s#/& ever hits the fan in the Vape world I'm moving next door to you!! Thanks for the replies I'll be sure to try some seems like VM comes up allot I've never tried it guess that will change soon. I have yet to try a flavour which I can carry on using without wanting to try something else when the bottles done. Probably the closest to an ADV I've had is NCV burst.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/1/16)

Cruzz_33 said:


> Wow @Rob Fisher if s#/& ever hits the fan in the Vape world I'm moving next door to you!! Thanks for the replies I'll be sure to try some seems like VM comes up allot I've never tried it guess that will change soon. I have yet to try a flavour which I can carry on using without wanting to try something else when the bottles done. Probably the closest to an ADV I've had is NCV burst.



One to try is Vapour Mountain XXX which is a Litchi Menthol and this can go in SUb Ohm tanks... Tropical Ice is way too powerful for today's sub ohm tanks... if you want to hit Tropical Ice in a tank then dilute it with VG.

There is a Cloud version of Tropical Ice on the drawing board that is suitable for the new fancy tanks... if that's how you want to vape it then ask @Oupa for that version when you order.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jguile415 (19/1/16)

I love me some premium juices but my ADV for the last 2 months has been Vapeking's Mango.. and at R80 for 20ml it doesn't hurt my wallet


----------



## Jakey (20/1/16)

Mines been one hit wonders milkman and muffinman. Im not getting tired of those juices at all

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (20/1/16)

Mine use to be THE E-LIQUID PROJECT * >* GENERAL CUSTER'D but they dont offer 18mg anymore so the search started again* *


----------



## wiesbang (20/1/16)

Strawberry icecream made by @MorneW 
much yum!


----------



## Chezzig (20/1/16)

Mine is currently :-
"The Cloud Company" Revel
NVC Milked
" The Cloud Company" Arise

If you love sweet, Milky vapes, this is your thang ... Im dying to try OHW.. Milkman

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chezzig (20/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Mine is Vapour Mountain Deans
> Five Points - The Milk
> Five Points - Loops


 I'm very keen to try these Five Points Juices


----------



## Metal Liz (20/1/16)

My ADV is VM4 from Vapour Mountain. I have however given a new supplier a chance this month and ordered 125ml each of Ashybac and Sweet Bac from MMM and so far so good, absolute great tobacco juices which i will easily be able to mix with my fruit, menthol and desert juices. I am just one of those peeps, always have to have my tobacco undertones, cause fruit / deserts just don't work on their own with my brandy or coffee hahaha

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakes351 (20/1/16)

Mine is Retro Vape Co:

Cinful 
Snake Oil
Next on my list is Wiener Vape Co: Belly Rub!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/1/16)

Always been into cherry and apple, but got to say the Creamy Lemon Biscuits looks like my new favorite ADV


----------



## NewOobY (20/1/16)

My ADV is Orion Moonlight 3mg, love the pineapple and menthol flavor. 
I've read somewhere on this forum that it has become the goto method of making fruity juices, mix fruit flavors with some menthol - seems like such a weird combination, but sheesh I'm loving it. 
About a month ago I was on Dr Vintage by All Saints, also a very nice juice. Not fruity at all, its more of a creamy vanilla flavor, only reason I'm off this is I want to be more Proudly South African and support our local juice mixers . I feel our locally made juices are just as good as premium imported juices, my humble opinion...


----------



## sneakydino (20/1/16)

My ADV's
NCV - Ripple
NVC - Strawb
Cosmic Fog - The Shocker

Don't think these will be changing anytime soon. Though it's becoming harder and harder to get Cosmic Fog liquids.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (20/1/16)

Vikings vape morning glory
Vikings vape peppermint fruit candy

These have been my ADV for a long time now.


----------



## BibbyBubbly (20/1/16)

Milk Lab Frappe - Sir Vape
Craft Vapour Che Gauva - Vaper's Corner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/1/16)

I'm lucky, I have lots!

I try to keep 2-3 flavours on the go at a time, to prevent any taste fatigue. 

In no particular order

NCV - Milked
Hazeworks - Scream
5 Pawns - Castle Long
Cyber Liquids - Vader
ZVR - Lemons Cheese Cake
Vapejoose - Belgian Waffles
Stash - Valhalla
Good Life Vapor - Deadly Sin
Vapejoose - Peaches & Cream
ELP - Special Reserve
Orion - Sunset
Stash - Cinnamon Girl
Halo - Captain Jack

I've ADV'd all these liquids. SA made juices have really upped their game.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Cespian (20/1/16)

Wiener Vape Co - Tail Chase
DIY - Strawberry Custard
DIY - Dragon Fruit and cream

Alternate every 30 to 50mls. Obviously other juices in between but always comin' back to these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (20/1/16)

kimbo said:


> Mine use to be THE E-LIQUID PROJECT * >* GENERAL CUSTER'D but they dont offer 18mg anymore so the search started again* *


@kimbo we can always still make it up for you sir. We never did 18mg but Special Orders we can always accommodate

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kimbo (20/1/16)

KieranD said:


> @kimbo we can always still make it up for you sir. We never did 18mg but Special Orders we can always accommodate


Thank you @KieranD i will be in touch  Just need to finish this juice i have

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (20/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> Mine is Vapour Mountain Deans
> Five Points - The Milk
> Five Points - Loops


Where is 5 points from?

Sorry OP for the OT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris du Toit (20/1/16)

moonunit said:


> Where is 5 points from?
> 
> Sorry OP for the OT
> 
> ...


@moonunit here you go https://m.facebook.com/FivePointsELiquid/

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

